# my empty 10g tank



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

had an empty 10g tank want to do something with it so i think i am going to get some barbs. if u guys have any other ideas feel free to say something


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Barbs are cool. Shell Dwelling cichlids are cooler


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

what r shell dwelling cichlids?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

maybe a bala shark?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> maybe a bala shark?
> [snapback]867055[/snapback]​


?










No.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Mettle said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not?


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Bala sharks get too big for a 10 gallon. You will have to upgrade really soon.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

from fishprofiles.net

"TheBala Shark grows slowly, reacing 20cm in two and a half to three years."

but hey, whatever floats ur boat!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a pair of dwarf cichlids (rams) in mine... they're really nice and colourful, but i'm gonna get some dither fish to make them more active. that much said, they're gorgeous and if you're just putting them in there you can put 2-4 in a 10g.


----------



## Dragonrider (Jan 13, 2005)

Try Crayfish or something like that. They are fun to watch.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I would say: Dwarf puffers









Very active and fun to watch. You can't go wrong with dwarf puffers


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya i agree get some dwarf puffs


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

how large do dwarf puffers get, how many can i put in there and what would i feed them?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

dwarf puffers get about 1.5" big at the most. They MUST be fed snails on occasion to file their teeth down (or else their teeth get too big) also eat brine shrimp, frozen and live bloodworms. beware=fin nipper.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

put like 4 in there, 1 mail, and 3 females


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Dwarf puffers are a cool idea. 1 male and 3 females sounds good. Could even possibly up it to four females if you have enough plants in there to break up sight and such.

Dwarf puffers do best on their own though. You can get away with putting an oto or two in there with them probably.


----------

